# Has anyone paddled the NRS outlaw 14 0



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

You get what you pay for. I'd go outlaw over those other brands simply because it is a NRS product. I think you'd have a more positive experience dealing with them if something did go wrong with the boat.

Consider star, great east coast presence and the rep is a very friendly and helpful guy. They'll be at cheat fest this weekend, I suggest you go.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you on WVangler? There was mention of a RMR for sale on there through a guy that is both on that board and this one (but rarely logs in though).


Use the search function on here and search for Outlaw rafts, there have been a few threads recently about them. The biggest issue I took from the reviews have to deal with the floor...I'm not sold on it's design necessarily but it may not be a real issue. The MAIN thing that shocked me was a few people stating that their rafts kept water in the floor. To me that is a showstopper. At the same time I think a few people said theirs didn't do that, so???


Anyways, I'm not far from you...pm me if you wish. I could also put you in touch with some folks who have used rafts for sale. Hit me up if you need rowing partners too, it's amazing how hard it can be to find a person who can row decently AND have the time and desire to do it.


----------



## WV Smallmouth (May 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info I'm going to look into WV Angler I mainly want to buy a raft for fishing trips on the upper new and the occasional whitewater rafting


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have owned a outlaw 140 for a yr now it's a decent boat construction is solid its pvc so it's heavy but that's expected it tracks and rows very well now to the floor I have no issues with it holding water it holds as much as most self bailing boats my only pet peeve is that if you drop anything small in the boat it can go under the floor and then you ether have to stop to get it out or wait till you get home to wash it out but that can be resolved by not bringing bottled beer with caps lol but I'm very happy with this boat it was the first boat I've bought but not the first boat I've rowed for what you pay it's a great buy and a great company. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

There was an Outlaw on our Hells trip last weekend. I got to talk to one of the owners for a bit about it as we were gearing up to leave Sheep Creek. They were just starting their second season with it and they could not be happier with it she said. It was a great value for the money she said.

Seemed like a pretty tough boat to me. The floor was strange though.


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a 13' Outlaw. It's a nimble little bugger and I couldn't be happier. Defiantly a heavy boat, but it's now on a trailer so I don't care anymore except when portaging.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I just got mine a couple weeks ago. My plans to have on the water already fell through. Well a river anyway but I did row on a Lake Mead last Sunday for a couple hours. I have only rowed a 1 other rental raft while others paddled my ducky on a Deso run. My first impressions are the boat feels solid and tracked well. I wanted to get a feel for the boat before I put it in at Kern River next weekend. I wanted to have some weight in the boat so I invited a couple beer drinking friends along with my wife and I. I threw my kayak guide bag and a bunch of fishing gear in. The boat is heavy but empty with only the frame my wife and I could load and unload the boat. With 4 people, my 55 lbs dog and limited gear on did see a bit of water sitting in the floor but the floor insert stayed dry at least until the dog went for a swim. As stated above you can lose something under the insert if you drop it but even if you choose a boat with a different design leave the bottles at home and drink cans on the water.

Sounds like you have a pro-deal like I did and with that you can't beat the price. I am in about $3,000 with new everything. I had my cooler already and have yet to choose my dry box. I bought the boat and the compact outfitter frame with extra shorter side rails for day trips and to allow for paddlers up front. I got 3 oars, 6 paddles, many cam straps, oar leashes and a couple upgraded pulleys to and to a pin kit. People wanted more for ten year old boats with patches.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I left out I have a trailer that I use for my side by side and by empty I meant nothing in/on the boat but air and the frame. My wife and I could lift the boat on and off the trailer.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

$1599 for a new Outlaw 140 seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

Ok, I have the first river trips under my belt we did a class III run on the Kern River in California. It was the most water that river has seen in 5 years or so. We did 2 runs on the same section. First with the oars on the back and two paddlers and two passengers sitting in the center. The second we paddled. 

The run with the oars went smoothly and I did not need any help from the paddlers. The boat tracked and punched holes well. I had no problem turning or setting up for a drop. I don't have any experience guiding a paddle raft so my buddy Gary guided and I paddled front left. With only two thwarts the middle paddlers moved up to brace with the front thwart. I did notice some water on the floor but we were in big waves and all wet anyway. This is also when I decided a third thwart would be necessary for paddling. I also noticed that I kept getting my foot wedged tightly between the floor insert and the tube. Too tight, I will also be adding foot cuffs for paddling. I worry about a foot getting stuck and wasting someone's knee or becoming entrapped during a flip if the don't have a better spot to put their feet. I don't see someone's foot sliding in there and causing a problem but if the try to brace their foot there in will end up wedged in. It took a little effort to pull my foot out after each rapid as I tried to find better foot placement.

At the end of the day I bought a raft I could afford and had a blast using it.


----------

